# Venomous snakes?



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, 

Not really sure if this should be in DWA? but it has a few comments regarding it and i guess you guys have some more experience with this kinda thing. 

I'm looking to build up my collection with primarily "venomous" snakes, Please don't strike me down this is a serious post and i don't want to get in to the "why do you want to" topic i am just more interested in the venomous species and always have been. 
I'm not planning to be buying until AT LEAST next year. But i have just got my first FWC and he is great. 

As i would like to start planning a little bit, I am wondering what snakes people would consider looking in to next? And what I can do to plan for the really long term (5-10+). How venomous can i get with out a DWA? 

Would going DWA and keeping venomoids be a option in the next 5 years? (ok so you might not agree with it but its a valid question) I'm not the kind of person who thinks i can free handle an venomoid, and know they can re-grow their ducts etc.. However i feel it greatly reduces the risk of me ending up dead. 

Really like mangroves so i will be looking in to these a little bit, but I'm not really in to anything that has a reputation as a fussy feeder :bash:

Thanks. 

As i say im just doing some research and I'm not really interested in getting anything until i have spent at least a year or so with my FWC to see how it goes.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my 2p worth. If you are loking at venomoids, then, going by what you have said, you are expecting to get bitten, which is not the attitude to be having. In addition to which, IMHO, it's a completely barbaric process which no vet in his/her right mind would perform and, correct me if I'm wrong, but it is illegal in the UK.

Righto, that said, if you are looking at keeping DWA snakes, then first off, decide which "branch" interests you the most as each type has its own unique handling requirements. Keeping a terrestrial species such as _Bitis_ wouldn't help you when an arboreal type decides it wants the hook more than you do:lol2: and IMO, nothing at all prepares you for an elapid. as far as a good starter, there is no "good" starter, every one of them will seriously ruin your day/week/life. 
Do a search on the DWA section and there is plenty of advice on setting out into a fascinating side to the hobby, but one which requires a great deal of input from the owner, in terms of finance, concentration, self-discipline and dedication.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

sanderson said:


> How venomous can i get with out a DWA?
> 
> Would going DWA and keeping venomoids be a option in the next 5 years?



You CANNOT keep with venomous with out a DWA, its illegal, and Venomoids are still on the lisence


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> You CANNOT keep with venomous with out a DWA, its illegal, and Venomoids are still on the lisence


You can keep the mildly venomous like the FWC, and the more potent mangrove, but most venomous require a licence and insurance. Venomoids also class as DWA as they can produce 'hot' babies, and who is to say the owner isn't going to breed.

Keeping hots is a big decision to make, and is one that you must also talk to your family about imo. Hots are great to keep 'IF' you have the knowledge and experience. I (and most other keepers on here) would sugest getting a mentor, this would help you make your mind up weather to take the plunge. 

What is your experience in snake keeping?

What hots interest you the most?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

id try and find anyone in your area who keeps venomous and see if they will let you visit, when you actually see some of the species up close it will either put you off or ul be hooked lol, iv been lucky enough to do this and until you do u dnt realise the amount of hard work and dedication you need to be prepared to put in to keep these animals


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replys , Sorry if i worded it wrong but I do not expect to get bitten, its not a risk you can be taking with such animals. However its not impossible and If i was to find my self in a unlikely situation id rather be dealing with a venomoid. 

However! Im in two minds over venomoids TBH.

I really don't want to get in to DWA anytime soon and don't feel ready, but for now I do want to start building up my collection from only/mosty rear fanged snakes. 

unfortunately elapids do interest me the most and notably both the black and the black & white spitting cobra's (_Naja siamensis and __Naja woodi_?). But also have a interest in others. 

Basically all i'm asking if for some advice about what to think about getting (rear fanged) and then some advice (for future reference) on what getting a DWA would mean and if i should be looking to go down that route etc..


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

As far as rear-fangs go, and this is only my opinion, the most commonly available ones i.e _Boiga sp_ and _Hydrodynastes gigas_ (FWC) don't prepare you in any way whatsoever for owning a true "hot" snake especially an elapid and especially a spitter....

With regard to what it would mean to be getting a DWA snake, *money*, depending upon your location, anywhere between £70 and £2000 for the license itself, plus vets fees for the inspection, plus about £190 a year Public Liability Insurance, plus the cost of bringing a room up to the standards your local council require for the isuue of a DWAL. *Time*, DWA snakes are not something you can "sort out" in the few minutes before going to work, even something a simple as spot cleaning or changing the water, done safely, is a major evolution. *Commitment*, you'll find that people who keep these type of snakes, usually have the ones they want already, so if after a while, you decide that it doesn't "float your boat" anymore, you may find it very difficult to get rid of your snakes. You can kiss goodbye to holidays unless you are lucky enough to find someone who can/will look after your animals. *Common sense*, no amount of money or training can give you this and it is the most important part of keeping these animals.
Read as much as you can about keeping "hots" in captivity, talk to as many keepers as you can and be prepared to invest a lot of all the bold type in keeping them, and you, healthy and safe


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Venomoids are a total no go!

If you do a google search and I believe a search on YouTube you will find a significant amount of evidence showing that some vemonoid snakes DO produce venom and in large quantities.

Food for thought indeed!


----------

